# Elbow Problem



## Isargle (Mar 19, 2013)

Gday all. 
Was shooting the other day with my girlfriend and she told me that my draw arm elbow is up too high. i tried to lower it but then my shoulder goes up and i look like the hunchback of nautradam. Hahah!! Any tips on how to keep it all in line? I understand finger position can affect the position of the draw arm and i have three fingers under.  Would this be a problem?
Cheers.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

My wife was just saying the same to me. Looking forward to hearing/reading any responses


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: ok im guessing your both finger shooters, i see lots of finger shooters that can not get the elbow in line to get a good [T] with the form.. first off not everyone is made the same..some people just cant get the elbow down... so i work around it ..the tip of the elbow should be in direct line behind the arrow shaft and in line with the bow hand...if the elbow is way outside...it will make you pull your release hand away from your face , like plucking the string. if the elbow is inside it can make you torque.because you use more muscles in the arm.and shoulder ....the big thing i watch is the wrist on the bow hand it should line up [ not bent] and be in line with the arrow shaft so it pulls back in line perfect.the compound shooters like everything in line perfect so they can get the right muscle groups working for better shooting so they can duplicate it.. the RHOMBOIDS... in general the tip of the elbow should be as high as your nose..in line with the arrow shaft...but you gotta watch the wrist close..this eliminates muscles from the elbow forward.also you may need to open your stance to get you lined up keeping you eye over your belt buckle or belly button. to get the perfect T, and your draw lg. will come into action to i have seen people who added a 2 inch loop just to get the elbow down to get a perfect T.. because they found when you have it perfect your sight picture is MUCH STEADIER so watch the draw lg real close...so my opinion.a high elbow is ok as long as the t is perfect and in line . hope this helps..mike


----------



## Isargle (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers mate. Will put them tips too the test.


----------

